# Pickled Crappie (Updated with recipe and pics)



## shoot2grill (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone ever tried it ? I got the recipe out of an magazine
and made some. It was hard to get the nerve to take the first bite but after that I couldent quit,it was very good.
plus it looks very purty in the jars. 
Pickled Crappie Recipe
(Recipe can be cut into half)

4 lbs. fish fillets
1 c. salt
4 c. water
4 c. white vinegar
1 c. white sugar
1/2 c. brown sugar
5 tbsp. pickling spice
1 med. onion, sliced thinly

All the fish should be filleted and frozen for three days in order to insure parasites are killed. Thaw and cut large fillets into 1/2-in. strips. Small panfish fillets can be left whole or cut in half.
In a large stainless-steel crockery or plastic container, mix salt, water and add the fish. Store in a refrigerater for at least two days (longer wouldn't hurt). Drain, then cover the fish with white vinegar for another day in refrigerater.
For the brine, combine in a saucepan two cups of white vinegar, sugar and pickling spice. Bring to a boil. Place in refrigerater until cool. Alternate layers fo fish and onion slices in quart jar, pour brine over the fish, cover and refrigerate for two weeks.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Look forward to seeing that. Post the recipe too, if you can. Thanks!


----------



## sleeze (Mar 19, 2009)

Sounds interesting...........I would try it.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, I love this forum.


But y'all eat some crazy stuff!


----------



## jicard3 (Mar 19, 2009)

*X2*



Huntinfool said:


> Man, I love this forum.
> 
> 
> But y'all eat some crazy stuff!



I'll go along with that. But like I always say.........I'll try anything once! Looking forward to pics and maybe the recipe. Going to be hard to beat a fried filet though!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Man, I love this forum.
> 
> 
> But y'all eat some crazy stuff!



Yes we do! Most of it is good too. 

I even tried pickled okra one time.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Yes we do! Most of it is good too.
> 
> I even tried pickled okra one time.


Pickled okra is great pickled Crappie seems like a waste of a good fillet.


----------



## jkkj (Mar 19, 2009)

Pickled okra. man I love that stuff.put up 50 pints last year.


----------



## jola (Mar 19, 2009)

We had okra comin' outa our ears last summer.  Somebody tell me how to pickle it!  I LOVE pickled okra.


----------



## Mlrtime (Mar 19, 2009)

Is that a bay leaf in the jar? I don't see that listed in the recipe.


----------



## shoot2grill (Mar 20, 2009)

Mlrtime said:


> Is that a bay leaf in the jar? I don't see that listed in the recipe.


Yes thats a bay leaf,I added that it wasnt in original recipe.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## fishndinty (Mar 20, 2009)

How long would this stuff keep outside a fridge?  Or would it?  How long does it keep IN the fridge?


----------



## Redbow (Mar 20, 2009)

Think I will use the Crappie I catch for frying or a good fish stew, but thanks !


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2009)

That fish stew recipe sounds really good. As others have said, its hard to have some good fish and not drop it in some hot grease .


----------



## shoot2grill (Mar 20, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> That fish stew recipe sounds really good. As others have said, its hard to have some good fish and not drop it in some hot grease .


I wouldent have done this to the only crappie I have,its just been a good year so far and I have alot of fillets.We eat fried fillets at least once a week and take leftovers to work the next day.just wanted to try something differant with a few of them.


----------



## shoot2grill (Mar 20, 2009)

fishndinty said:


> How long would this stuff keep outside a fridge?  Or would it?  How long does it keep IN the fridge?


Must always be refridgerated says it keeps up to 5 months.


----------



## shoot2grill (Mar 20, 2009)

This stuff is good on cracker with sharp cheese,if you like pickled eggs and okra and all you will like this!


----------



## secondseason (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!!  That looks awesome!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Pickled okra is great pickled Crappie seems like a waste of a good fillet.


 



And I thought you were a manly man  !


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 20, 2009)

shoot2grill said:


> I wouldent have done this to the only crappie I have,its just been a good year so far and I have alot of fillets.We eat fried fillets at least once a week and take leftovers to work the next day.just wanted to try something differant with a few of them.



Right, that's what I am saying. I am gonna try that pickled crappie stuff,but it would definitely give me pause if I had only a mess to do it with. Be hard not to fry'm up.


----------



## BradM (Apr 5, 2009)

It's perfect when you fry some up and have left-over fillets because you thawed too much. I like pickled herring and I'm sure this is just as good, and cheaper. I just stuck my fillets in the fridge with the salt water. Hope they turn out good!
I may have to go crappie fishing this weekend instead of turkey hunting!


----------

